# Auger gearbox



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

Would anyone with a Toro snowblower mind checking if there is movement in the auger gearbox? I was told by both local service locations that this is common with all Toros and is normal. Thanks


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I have an older Toro 8-24 and I have 1/8" or less movement side to side.


----------

